# My pirahnas died yesterday



## GG_GLI (Aug 30, 2004)

My P's died last night.... they were covered of small white dots







what could it be??? It started doing this the day after i've done a 30% water change (PH was at 7)... dont know if its related but.... can you help me?


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Soz to her ebout that i dunno the exact couse but 
my condolences


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

possibly ich? You can find info on it in the disease and parasite section. Or here:
http://www.fishdoc.co.uk/disease/whitespot.htm


----------



## GG_GLI (Aug 30, 2004)

FootClanSkates said:


> possibly ich? You can find info on it in the disease and parasite section. Or here:
> http://www.fishdoc.co.uk/disease/whitespot.htm


mmmmmmmmm..... think that is exactly what they got









they were lying at the bottom or hiding in the plants... not moving... not eating...


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Sorry for your loss man!


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

sounds like ich to me,sorry for yr loss


----------



## GG_GLI (Aug 30, 2004)

is this parasite living in water or only in fish??? what i mean is that my tank is all cycled and i dont want to clean and change all the water and to redo all this process again... maybe i can put some feeders in it to see how they will react???


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

First of all you can keep the tank as it is but you have to treat it first with Ick medicine like Costapur,Super Ick Cure etc.,but i don't believe that the cause of death of your fish was the ick cause a fish can live many days with ick.My guess is that with the water change you 've made you introduced a bacterial that was harmul for you fish or you change dramatically your water chemistry,such as a serious PH Up or Down etc.
Did you treated the water before you introduced it to the tank?What was the PH/GH/KH?temperature before and after the water change?


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

If you are concerned about ich in the tank, treat it with nox ich or something similar and put half a dozen feeders in there to help the parasites go through their lifecycle so that the meds will be effective. Remember to take the carbon out, and you should be able to keep the cycle going in the tank.


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

Ich also HATES warm water. If you have sensitive fish (scaleless, bottom feeders, P's)that get ich, I reccomend turning the heat up as high as possible for those fish over a 12-24 hour period, and adding a 1/4 dose of ich medication that does NOT contain malachite green. That should get you back to shape in no time.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

or you can add a tbs of salt for every 5g, and raise temp to 82-84 and itll knock them out


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

its ich, starts in the tak before it moves to the fish, if they had alo of spots im sure thats what killed them, if i were you and the tank was empty id bump the temp up to bout 85 then add 1 tablespoon of salt for every 5 gallons and delute it first, then leave it in there for atleast a week or two then do 25% water changes every few dyas for a week or two and then id put fish in... sorry for your loss


----------



## GG_GLI (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanx a lot for all your inputs!!! It will be helpfull!!!


----------



## mrnewbie (Apr 14, 2004)

my 1 question is this how come u didnt notice sooner ,and and either ask for help or treat it ? why ask for help after they have died ? personnally i notice anything unusal or deformaties in my p' very quickly and treat accordingly ,still sorry for your loss u live and learn


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

srry for the lossss


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

ich is a horrible little disease. the trick is killing the ich during it's multiplying faze, if your water is warm and has salt then when the little pustules burst into the water they will die and not be able to reattach and multiply on your fish. the trick is having a fish tough enough to survive the initial attack. sorry for your losses.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## GG_GLI (Aug 30, 2004)

mrnewbie said:


> my 1 question is this how come u didnt notice sooner ,and and either ask for help or treat it ? why ask for help after they have died ? personnally i notice anything unusal or deformaties in my p' very quickly and treat accordingly ,still sorry for your loss u live and learn


 like you said... i learned


----------

